# New Rayco RC12 Chipper Feedback:



## sercon (Nov 6, 2006)

I was considering buying a new RC12 chipper, and would appreciate any feedback from anyone who own one. It would be helpfull if they compare to other chippers. I am planning on trading from a Badit disc chipper which cloggs a lot from smaller limby, and viny materials.
I did demo a new one and was quite impressed with it. We fed all we could fit into it non stop (primarily Eucalyptys trees to 12", palm fronds, and some Ivy), for about 1 hour and it took it all in without any problems. Of course that was from a brand new unit so i wouold like to get some feed back from long time users.
Any info will help.


----------



## climber1423 (Nov 6, 2006)

A buddy of mine demoed one for a month (second to demo it) and after about 3 weeks he said something broke off! I cant recall what broke off but not even a 100 hours on it soo. But then he got a Bandit 250 and he said it will out-preform a rayco anyday. Hope that helps..

Dan


----------



## briannj (Oct 11, 2007)

*Rc12d*

I know this might be late in coming but I purchased a RC12D disc chipper back in January 2007. The chipper worked great for the first 25 hours till it developed a loud clanking noise upon engaging the auto clutch. The dealer looked at it but couldnt't reproduce the clanking noise so he replaced the disc bearings. The performance of the chipper never changed and it ran well but within 15 hours the idler arm welds broke free and the machine shut down automatically. Replaced the idler arm works well again. At 100 hours a loud clanking noise starts again. Took off the belt housing cover and watched the idler arm pulley sieze, smoking the belt. The pulley then began rotating again and working normally. I have run it for another 5 hours but am waitng for something to break. I believe there is a flaw with the bearing system on the idler arm. The repairs were covered under the 1 year warranty but that is ending in December. I would not reccomend the machine because of this series of breakdowns, even though the auto feed is a nice feature and it does chip well. I bought this machine because the bearings fell out of my 1996 brush bandit 250xp. I repaired the brush bandit and use it as abackup but aside from the bearings going the machine never broke down in 5 years of use from 2001 on.


----------



## sercon (Apr 21, 2008)

*Rayco RC12 chipper follow up:*

*Just following up:* I did purchase a Rayco RC12 drum chipper with the CAT 85 hp (non-turbo) and have been pleased with it. 
We purchased it about a year ago for residential tree trimming. Its accumulated about 175 hours. We have fed through it, from the largest limbs we can fit (about 14") to the smallest of branches. The auto feed has always worked great on the larger stuff. The pulsating downpressure helps pull in all the smaller/stringy stuff. From hard to softwoods, to palms, it has performed great. The Torflex axles are smooth when trailering. 
For maintenance: The blades are rotated every 25 hours. The cat engine oil is changed every 50 hours. Hydraulic filter change twice. Greased 3x a week (so the guys say). It has an auto engaging clutch, and a main drive belt which have not needed adjustments yet.
In my opinion, the machine is solid. Its all steel construction like our old Bandit and unlike the new vermeer. It is heavier than the comparable bc1000, but the guys feel it outworks the bc1500. 
Its a relatively new machine on the market so I thought this would be helpfull to others. 
Anyone with similar experience?


----------



## Oly's Stump (Apr 21, 2008)

I ran the RC 12 and the RC 20. Both out performed Morbark chippers the same size. I thought Morbark had the best chippers!


----------



## M.Blankenship (Dec 29, 2011)

*Rayco rc1220*

:smile2:I used the new 2010 rayco rc1220 chipper and it out perfored any other chipper in its class. The chipper was balaced great and pulled perfect behind the truck. it was the drum style so never had any problem stopping up. I am in the market for one as well.


sercon said:


> I was considering buying a new RC12 chipper, and would appreciate any feedback from anyone who own one. It would be helpfull if they compare to other chippers. I am planning on trading from a Badit disc chipper which cloggs a lot from smaller limby, and viny materials.
> I did demo a new one and was quite impressed with it. We fed all we could fit into it non stop (primarily Eucalyptys trees to 12", palm fronds, and some Ivy), for about 1 hour and it took it all in without any problems. Of course that was from a brand new unit so i wouold like to get some feed back from long time users.
> Any info will help.


----------

